# Glow Worm Boiler Not Igniting



## Crazyface (May 12, 2016)

Has anyone got a quick fix? I've done the turn off and on thing. It did fire up for a bit, but now has gone into red flashing light mode.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 12, 2016)

They normally give out an error number to indicate the fault.  If it's an instantaneous hiot water boiler you could check the water pressure in the system is OK, if it gets low it will stop igniting.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2016)

Pressure is ok. Already checked this.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Pressure is ok. Already checked this.
		
Click to expand...

Rip it off the wall and fit a proper boiler :rofl:

seriously now, whats the model??


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2016)

Betacom 24C

It's been trouble free for 6 years.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Betacom 24C

It's been trouble free for 6 years.
		
Click to expand...

When it ignites how long does it stay on for and in which mode. CH or HW?


----------



## User62651 (May 12, 2016)

I'd problems a year or two back , same thing  - lpg boiler not igniting or igniting then quickly going out for heating but working fine for hot water, turned out to be a faulty regulator switch or something like that that switches system between heating and hot water. First engineeer we called out said the whole boiler needed replaced, got a second opinion off  a Calor man and he fixed it cheaply with a replacement switch part.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2016)

Pilot light lights for water then goes out after about 5 seconds.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Pilot light lights for water then goes out after about 5 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Thermo coupling, maybe.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Thermo coupling, maybe.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that this is what it maybe.....but trying to find someone to come out to fix this, without charging a flamin' fortune is a nightmare. Thieving gits


----------



## Rooter (May 12, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I'm thinking that this is what it maybe.....but trying to find someone to come out to fix this, without charging a flamin' fortune is a nightmare. Thieving gits
		
Click to expand...

Shame there are no plumbers on the forum who are local....  Can i just also publicly thank Stu C for his help and advice over PM on some plumbing Q's i had. A true gent whom i am unlikely to ever meet due to geography.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Thermo coupling, maybe.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't have a thermocouple. It's has an electronic ignition.

CF what does it do when you switch your heating on?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Shame there are no plumbers on the forum who are local....  Can i just also publicly thank Stu C for his help and advice over PM on some plumbing Q's i had. A true gent whom i am unlikely to ever meet due to geography.
		
Click to expand...

Haha no problem mate, anytime. 

I'll let you buy me a beer when we come down for the racing later on in the year:cheers:


----------



## Rooter (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha no problem mate, anytime. 

I'll let you buy me a beer when we come down for the racing later on in the year:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you are planning, can usually get members badges from the wife's work.


----------



## Crazyface (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It doesn't have a thermocouple. It's has an electronic ignition.

CF what does it do when you switch your heating on?
		
Click to expand...

The gas fires up good and strong but goes off after about 5 seconds. I've cleaned the jets up and it's stopped one light flashing but the whole panel refuses to light.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			The gas fires up good and strong but goes off after about 5 seconds. I've cleaned the jets up and it's stopped one light flashing but the whole panel refuses to light.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest getting a local engineer to repair it.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Let me know when you are planning, can usually get members badges from the wife's work. 

Click to expand...

Sound there's 40 of us coming :rofl:


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2016)

And the answer was...the heating dial was turned down for the CH and this seemed to trigger the sensor on the pipe to cut out the gas. Yup the tenant was messing with the dials. Once they had been turned up to max the sensor didn't cut out the gas flow and all was well. I've now got a new gas boiler fixer man. 

Â£30 for 1 1/2 hours work. Top bloke !!!!


----------



## Rooter (May 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound there's 40 of us coming :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

40 scousers? I shall alert the authorities now!


----------



## philly169 (May 18, 2016)

Had to run a quick fix on our boiler this morning as it wasn't firing up, but its a common issue where the fan doesn't run.

dose of WD40 and its back up and running. Should get it fixed really..


----------



## MegaSteve (May 18, 2016)

I have a Vaillant boiler which is a rebadged Glow Worm.... 
Biggest load of rubbish I've ever spent my hard earnt on...

Waiting for the day it finally dies so I can get a proper one installed...


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2016)

Turned out to be PCB and sensor. 

PCB of e bay Â£40 sensor Â£20 fitting Â£45. 

Job done !


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Turned out to be PCB and sensor. 

PCB of e bay Â£40 sensor Â£20 fitting Â£45. 

Job done !
		
Click to expand...

Are they recon PCBs? Sounds very cheap.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2016)

Brand new in box !!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Brand new in box !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bargain!!!!!


----------

